# AC 700EFI tire size question



## MikesAC700EFI

Hi guys new here and I have a tire size question. I have an 08 AC 700EFI and I'm looking to go with a bigger tire with the new rims I just bought. Can I go with 27's or 28's on my 700? How wide can I go? What tire do you guys recomend? I ride mostly trails but the trails are also surrounded by swamps. Also I should mention my 700 is bone stock. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bootlegger

If got with that size you will need to put a clutch kit in it. I would suggest the Dalton HAC kit for it.


----------



## MikesAC700EFI

Thanks for the reply Mark. I'm guessing the bigger tires are too much for the clutch? Maybe 25's or 26's would be better.


----------



## Eight

Your clutch will be fine with 27's. I ran the 27 bi tri combo for a couple years then went with some 30's and I still have stock clutching. I can still pull wheelies if that matters.lol


----------



## Bootlegger

MikesAC700EFI said:


> Thanks for the reply Mark. I'm guessing the bigger tires are too much for the clutch? Maybe 25's or 26's would be better.


IMO yes for it to be correct. The Dalton HAC kit is easy to install. They don't have the wet springs like the EPI does. Yours is the same as my KQ 750 basiclly...correct? It does have the Suzuki motor on it? I race with 28 inch Silverbacks on mine but I have my clutched for mud racing and I have all 3 of the Coop45 mods on mine. If you need any help with it let me know. You can run 27's but you will lose some and a clutch kit always helps no matter what.


----------



## bigblackbrute

i had a 2007 and run 29.5 outlaws skinny wide combo on mine witout a lift and no rubbing at all and pulled them jus fine. i could stand it on the back rack from a dead stop and never smoked my belt and i had it in sme nasty holes thats for sure. hears a pic of my old 700.














in the last pic u can see that i had plenty of tire clearance wit no lift and thats 29.5 outlaws


----------



## MikesAC700EFI

Thanks for the reply's guys. From what I've read it looks like the Maxxis "ZILLA's" are a pretty lite tire so maybe they would be best? I think I'm going to stick with 27's. I'm also thinking of doing a skinny wide combo like 27-9-12 front and 27-11-12 rear or would it be best to run 27-11-12 all the way around?


----------



## Bootlegger

I loved the 27 Inch Zilla's I use to have. They will suprise you. With those you could leave it stock and be fine.


----------



## MikesAC700EFI

Ok Got my new wheels and the Zilla's showed up so I had them all mounted by the local tire shop and they mounted them for free!! :bigok: Man I love the look of my 700!!!:rockn: I will post pictures tomorrow. 

I have another question though. My 700 now rides like crap like I'm going over rumble stips also the steering is super easy. I got off the quad and tried pushing in on the tires and they are rock hard. What is a good tire pressure for the Zilla's? Could that have been the reason for the bad ride or is that how the zilla's are?


----------



## Mudpro2009

its prolly got something to do with your tire pressure the zillas should'nt be riding that ruff i run 28 mst's for awhile and there just a smooth as they can be all the new mudpro's come with 28 zillas and they ride fine so no it shouldnt be the tires maybe the pressure


----------



## MikesAC700EFI

Yea I think it is the tire pressure. The tires had 25psi in them so I think that's way to much. The stock tires only had 5psi in them. Will air them down and take it for another ride.


----------



## Bootlegger

about 5 psi is good. what size are they?


----------



## MikesAC700EFI

They are 27-9-12's front and 27-11-12's rear. Yea I aired them down to 5psi and they are awesome now! I really didn't notice any power loss going to a 27in tall tire. I can still pull the front wheels off the gound no problem.

























Before pic


----------



## Eight

Nice!:rockn:


----------



## MikesAC700EFI

Thanks!

I put about 10miles on the tires this past weekend and I have to say I'm very pleased with them. They ride very nice on the trails. I do get a slight vibration when I travel on the pavement though. I have to go about 600-700 feet on the road in order to get to the trails near my home. I didn't get any vibrations with the stock tires but I think it's to be expected with such an aggressive tire like the Zilla's.


----------



## wildchild405

Bootlegger said:


> IMO yes for it to be correct. The Dalton HAC kit is easy to install. They don't have the wet springs like the EPI does. Yours is the same as my KQ 750 basiclly...correct? It does have the Suzuki motor on it? I race with 28 inch Silverbacks on mine but I have my clutched for mud racing and I have all 3 of the Coop45 mods on mine. If you need any help with it let me know. You can run 27's but you will lose some and a clutch kit always helps no matter what.


 
No, his has the new Cat motor in it, should not need a clutch kit in it.


----------



## Bootlegger

If it does it will say H1 on the Pod.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

nice bike. i run around 7 to 8 psi in my 28s.


----------

